# New k10 essential master



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Looks awesome.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

mmm...one thing I definitely didn't like is the mention of the propriety flow valve that means you can use any type of grind including shop bought pre-ground. Sounds similar to the Gaggia pressurised basket to me! Also there is no temperature maintenance, not even a thermometer in water tank lid. Sound like just a bigger less portable version of a handpresso to me ; http://www.handpresso.com/


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Oops sorry, ignore me, I'd watch the video about the K10 and then *forgot I'd clicked on another link* suggested by youtube ;


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh well. I guess that devalues my K10 Fresh ... Unless the new one bombs and everyone decides that the Fresh is a better grinder!!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

If your thinking of upgrading David in the future let me know


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

New then - Interface change , reverted to collar adjustment and a fan ?

No mention of burr alignment changes anything that changes taste in cup or retention etc ?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

This link has a bit of info. http://www.compak.es/en/e10-conic-essential-od.php


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

The entire new range spec list http://www.compak.es/en/e8-essential-od-4.php


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

As someone who has owned the current K10, it would not make me rush out ad buy one. It does not seem to actually do anything any differently, unless you call changing the grind setting method over and giving display buttons for buttons to press. these are a fine grinder but in my humble this is window dressing!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Apparently it's going to be slightly cheaper as well so be interesting to see where it ends up in the market


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

The current K10 Fresh is still in the new lineup, at the same sort of price - now called the F10 On Demand.

The new Essential 10 - E10 On Demand does look cheaper, I guess as it has the regular collar grind adjustment rather than the rotating knob of the F10.

Prices here http://x-presscaffe.de/index.php/kaffeemuehlen-espressokaffeemuehlen/compak-espressomuehlen-kaffeemuehlen.html

I'll stick with my K10 Fresh thanks...


----------

